
Against cell phones At the truck wheel: soon video controls in Lower Saxony - ColinWright
https://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/Nachrichten/Der-Norden/Gegen-Handys-am-Lkw-Steuer-Bald-Videokontrollen-in-Niedersachsen
======
ColinWright
Courtesy of Google Translate:

Hanover

The misuse of smartphones in road traffic is to be countered in the future
throughout Lower Saxony, among other things with video controls by the police.
"We are convinced of this traffic monitoring technology and we will therefore
use this technology promptly throughout Lower Saxony," said State Police
President Axel Brockmann on Monday in Hanover. So far, only the Oldenburg
police have been using HD camera technology to transfer and instruct drivers
of trucks and vans who type. According to Brockmann, an exact time for the
nationwide introduction has not yet been determined.

